# Ozark Miniatures product question



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I've sent an inquiry to Ozark Miniatures and I'm sure they will respond shortly.

But I was wondering if anyone on this forum might know what Ozark's part number 262 (Conoco) might be?  Here's a link to the product on Ozarks Website.

There are several other oil company products around the same product number.  What are these products?  Gas pumps, oil drums, other?


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

According to an older catalog (2006) I have printed out, it is a Tokheim cut 850 (Art Deco style) gas pump kit.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info. 

This helped a lot and I think I've found essentially what the pumps look like.  Interestingly they seem to also be available through another detail supplier, R&D Unique.

Take a look at this list (there are photos for products #2105, and #2126)(there are also photos next to each of the 850 style, but all for "City Services" which strangely doesn't seem to be an available model):

R&D List

Then compare it to these Ozark lists (starting with product number 252 and ending with 263):

Ozark List 1
Ozark List 2

Must be the same models.

What I'm looking for is a Conoco globe to put on top of a Piko (plastic) pump.  I want to replicate the pump that used to be at the old Gomez store.  It looked like this:










The Piko pump is the closest large scale version of the real thing, but I need the classic round bulbous globe for the top.  The Piko round top is not bulbous and not large enough.  Plus I'll need decals, stickers, or some form of the Conoco logo.  So perhaps one of these pumps from either Ozarks or R&D might have just what I need.


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

The Ozark #255 is a Fry pump kit that looks a LOT like the pump in your picture (although I think that one is actually an old Erie.)  According to the 2006 price list that I have, 0255 is a Derby & Conoco kit. 
It looks a lot like this: 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f9/OldGasPumpSinclair.jpg/325px- 

Ozark 252-256 are the Fry glass bowl style, and 257-263 are the Tokheim art deco style.

Okay, now that I look at it, the ones that say they are Tokheim 850's (according to the picture)  actually seem to be  Wayne model 60's.

I think the 255 is probably the one you want as long as the logo is of the same era.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Wanted to update this topic in case anyone was looking to make a similar pump.

The Ozark kit (255) was perfect.  Right size and everything.  Below is the model as it looks now with a Piko base and Ozark globe, and pump handle.  The hose that came in the Ozark kit was a bit too thick and the Piko hose was way too thin, so I just used some black wire insulation that looked right to me.  The best part about the Ozark kit, aside from the great fit with the Piko pump...it came with proper Conoco decals 

Compare the prototype in the above photo in this thread with the model.  Not too bad.  Now comes painting and possibly lighting for the globe.  That's why that white tube is in there...to give me an idea about lighting the globe.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

nice!


----------

